
Apple iTV detailed: It’s like a 42-inch iPad - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/117305-apple-itv-detailed-its-like-a-42-inch-ipad
======
melvinram
I hope the 42in is their baseline size and that they have bigger sizes. We're
at 50" plasma right now and I'm not sure I'd want to downgrade size.

